# ProFTPd install help



## fullauto (Apr 2, 2012)

*D*id the following:


```
cd /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd/
make install clean
```

It worked fine. I then copied the rc file and the conf file to /etc from /usr/local/etc and make the appropriate changes.


```
cp /usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd /etc/rc.d
cp /usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf /etc
```
(I like them there)

I then altered my /etc/rc.conf:


```
###############################
#
# Services
sshd_enable="YES"
ftpd_enable="NO"
natd_enable="NO"
inetd_enable="NO"
proftpd_enable="YES"
proftpd_flags="<set as needed>"
```

Then I try to start Proftpd:


```
[root@BSD]/etc/rc.d-> ./proftpd start
Starting proftpd.
eval: 1: Syntax error: end of file unexpected
[root@BSD]/etc/rc.d->
```

Figuring I might have made an error while copying, I try to run the original in /usr/local/etc/rc.d:


```
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc/rc.d-> ./proftpd start
Starting proftpd.
eval: 1: Syntax error: end of file unexpected
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc/rc.d->
```

Any ideas? I know it says "EOF unexpected", but I don't even know what file it's talking about!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2012)

fullauto said:
			
		

> *D*id the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That's a mistake.  On FreeBSD, /etc is for system stuff.  /usr/local/etc is for added applications, ports or packages.  Most keep their config files there or in a subdirectory of it.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 2, 2012)

*T*hose in /etc and /etc/rc.d are just copies. I get the same result when I run the originals in /usr/local/etc.


```
[root@BSD]/etc/rc.d-> cd /usr/local/etc
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc-> ls
ConsoleKit              devd                    man.d                   proftpd.conf
PolicyKit               fonts                   pam.d                   proftpd.conf.sample
bash_completion.d       gnome.subr              polkit-1                rc.d
dbus-1                  hal                     profile.d               xml2Conf.sh
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc-> cd rc.d
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc/rc.d-> ls
dbus    hald    proftpd
[root@BSD]/usr/local/etc/rc.d-> ./proftpd start
Starting proftpd.
eval: 1: Syntax error: end of file unexpected
```

*T*hanks for the help man. I'm pulling my hair out at this point. But, the fact remains. I get the same result.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't copy the application files.  It's not necessary and only confuses the issue.  A port will install at least sample config files.  You may have to copy a sample config file and edit it, but should not need to edit the shell scripts it installs.  Using service(8) to start, restart, or stop services helps.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 2, 2012)

*D*oes anyone know what file it's talking about? *T*he error gives no indication of what file.


----------



## redw0lfx (Apr 2, 2012)

It*'*s doing an eval of something. I would guess it*'*s trying to evaluate the /usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf file or your /etc/rc.conf file and you missed a quote somewhere.  Based on your earlier post, I would guess it*'*s the /usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf file.  Care to post what you have in there, or at least double check that all quotes, brackets, parenthesis have a matching pair.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 3, 2012)

I got it!
Seriously. Thanks to all who helped! 

As it turns out, it wasn't a problem with me moving the rc and conf files, so long as I edited the rc file to point to /etc instead of /usr/local/etc.  But, the rc.conf file had a line in it:

```
proftpd_flags="<set as needed>"
```

I commented that line out, and it came up fine. Also I had to enter some info in my /etc/hosts file.  

I don't know what proftpd_flags are, and will set them up if needed in the future.

I do, however, need a recommendation of reading: :\
I don't know how to set up my /usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf file.
I need a configuration file that is as follows.  
I have /Home/FTP_ROOT which I would like to use as my home directory and would like the following directories in that. /bin, /pub, /upload, /usr.  I would like everyone to be jailed into /FTP_ROOT. But, would like regular users to get /(user-name) in addition to the regular files. 

*R*ecommendations?


----------

